# Ocean Oak Resort by HGVC



## Miss Marty (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyone stayed @ RCI

Ocean Oak Resort by HGVC
Hilton Grand Vacation Club
South Forest Beach Drive
Hilton Head Island, South Carolina
Phone 1-843-342-8400


All 2-bedroom suites with full kitchen
Balcony and 2 bathrooms
Washer/Dryer in unit

Daily Resort Charge will be added to the room rate and includes:
Basic Guest Internet Access, Local and Toll-Free Calls,
Self Parking for One Vehicle, (2nd car $14/daily)
Unlimited DVD Rental and (2) 16 oz. Bottles of Water Per Day.

When did Ocean Oak Resort first opened? (2 years ago)
How many buildings and units do they have? 
(Currently 60 condos ) plus (60 more to open next Mar)


----------



## epitonic (Aug 19, 2018)

Just coming back from a third stay there. We love it: this is why I'm here as we're thinking to buy.

Any question?


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 20, 2018)

We just got back 2 weeks ago.  
No Daily Resort Fee if you make your reservations with HGVC points.
We had a standard 2BR but still had a good ocean view.
Construction noise was irritating at times, but overall fine.
The unlimited DVD rental was a great perk.
The workout room had a decent selection of equipment, and even provided *cold* towels in a fridge for after your workout.
Bike rental was very inexpensive, and the bike racks were pretty much filled at all times.
Keyless entry to our room via wristbands.

Kurt


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 20, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> We just got back 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Keyless entry to our room via wristbands.
> 
> Kurt



Will be staying there in March 2019.  Looking forward to it and hope the worst of the construction might be over by then.  The keyless entry by wristband is apparently a new perk for HGVC Elite members only.  The rest of us plebes will still have to use our room key!!


----------



## dayooper (Aug 20, 2018)

How hard is it to get a reservation at Ocean Oaks? Is it possible to get reservations 9 months?


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 20, 2018)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Will be staying there in March 2019.  Looking forward to it and hope the worst of the construction might be over by then.  The keyless entry by wristband is apparently a new perk for HGVC Elite members only.  The rest of us plebes will still have to use our room key!!


I _thought _I saw other people wearing non-elite wrists bands, but maybe that was just a coincidence? Personally, I don't care for the "special" wrist bands and I always say we are "elite by accident" since we actually purchased all of our weeks via resale, but two of the weeks ended up being qualified since they were purchased via a HGVC agent.

I'm sure you will have no issue with the construction noise, as the building will be very close to done by then (if not completed).  They were putting on the metal roof the week we were there and most of the windows / doors were already installed.  If they are still working on it in March, it would be just inside finishing.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 20, 2018)

dayooper said:


> How hard is it to get a reservation at Ocean Oaks? Is it possible to get reservations 9 months?


As a HGVC owner, I made our reservation right at 9 months out.  With the soon-to-be-completed addition, it should be easier.  I have no idea how hard it would be to trade in via RCI.

Kurt


----------



## dayooper (Aug 20, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> As a HGVC owner, I made our reservation right at 9 months out.  With the soon-to-be-completed addition, it should be easier.  I have no idea how hard it would be to trade in via RCI.
> 
> Kurt



Very close to being owners (we are in the paperwork phase of our purchase) so we can book via online at 9 months. Did you have to walk your reservation?


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 20, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Very close to being owners (we are in the paperwork phase of our purchase) so we can book via online at 9 months. Did you have to walk your reservation?


No, I didn't.  However I was just going for a standard room, not a Plus (Ocean View) or Premier (Ocean Front).  As it worked out, our standard room had a perfectly fine view of the ocean:





Kurt


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 21, 2018)

dayooper said:


> How hard is it to get a reservation at Ocean Oaks? Is it possible to get reservations 9 months?



It depends upon when you want to go.  For instance right now, 9 months out puts it right into the peak Spring and Easter break season and very little is available.  On the other hand, if you want to book in January or February 2019 there is lots of choice, since that is not the time when most people want to be at Hilton Head.  As Kurt indicated, once the new building is finished, it will double the capacity at Ocean Oak, which should help a bit.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 21, 2018)

CanuckTravlr said:


> It depends upon when you want to go.  For instance right now, 9 months out puts it right into the peak Spring and Easter break season and very little is available.  On the other hand, if you want to book in January or February 2019 there is lots of choice, since that is not the time when most people want to be at Hilton Head.  As Kurt indicated, once the new building is finished, it will double the capacity at Ocean Oak, which should help a bit.



We would be looking at the end of June for our family trip. Ocean Oaks is one place we are thinking about.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 21, 2018)

dayooper said:


> We would be looking at the end of June for our family trip. Ocean Oaks is one place we are thinking about.



You will probably need to book right at the 9-month mark then, since that is peak (platinum) season.  If the second building is open by then, that may help you.  You could also consider Anderson Ocean Club and Ocean 22 in Myrtle Beach, since the weather will be good there, too, by the end of June and there is a lot more inventory.  If the third Myrtle Beach property, Ocean Enclave, is online by then it will add another 330 units.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks. Not quite sure on Myrtle Beach. We are not golfers and the idea of going into Savannah for a day or two is appealing. From what my wife and I gather, Myrtle Beach is beach and golf and that’s about it. Hilton Head has a little more available. If someone has a different take on that, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## GT75 (Aug 21, 2018)

CanuckTravlr said:


> If the third Myrtle Beach property, Ocean Enclave, is online by then it will add another 330 units.



It looks like Ocean Enclave inventory is loaded online beginning June 2019.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 21, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Thanks. Not quite sure on Myrtle Beach. We are not golfers and the idea of going into Savannah for a day or two is appealing. From what my wife and I gather, Myrtle Beach is beach and golf and that’s about it. Hilton Head has a little more available. If someone has a different take on that, it would be much appreciated.



Not sure i agree, but to each his own.  While Myrtle Beach is known for its golf courses, lots of people golf at Hilton Head, too.  Neither my wife nor I are golfers, but Ocean 22 is our home resort.  Of course, the beach is one of the strong attractions for us, just as it is at Hilton Head.  There are lots of restaurants and at least as many activities in Myrtle Beach (outside of golf) as there are at Hilton Head, IMO.  You also have lots of places you can go for day trips, including places like Georgetown and Charleston.

I would suggest taking a little closer look at what is available at Myrtle Beach and the surrounding area, before you strike it off your list.  Happy to help if you have any questions.  Next spring we will be spending the first week at Ocean Oak, followed by a weekend in Charleston and the final week at Ocean 22.  We will be enjoying some great restaurants and activities in all three locations.

You could always add on a 3- or 4-day stay in Myrtle Beach to a stay in Hilton Head to check it out.  There are certainly more than enough things to do to keep you busy for a short trip.  We often book a shorter trip the first time to see if we like an area enough for a longer visit later.  Very easy to do if you are passing by anyway.  You can then decide for yourself whether Myrtle Beach is for you.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 21, 2018)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Not sure i agree, but to each his own.  While Myrtle Beach is known for its golf courses, lots of people golf at Hilton Head, too.  Neither my wife nor I are golfers, but Ocean 22 is our home resort.  Of course, the beach is one of the strong attractions for us, just as it is at Hilton Head.  There are lots of restaurants and at least as many activities in Myrtle Beach (outside of golf) as there are at Hilton Head, IMO.  You also have lots of places you can go for day trips, including places like Georgetown and Charleston.
> 
> I would suggest taking a little closer look at what is available at Myrtle Beach and the surrounding area, before you strike it off your list.  Happy to help if you have any questions.  Next spring we will be spending the first week at Ocean Oak, followed by a weekend in Charleston and the final week at Ocean 22.  We will be enjoying some great restaurants and activities in all three locations.
> 
> You could always add on a 3- or 4-day stay in Myrtle Beach to a stay in Hilton Head to check it out.  There are certainly more than enough things to do to keep you busy for a short trip.  We often book a shorter trip the first time to see if we like an area enough for a longer visit later.  Very easy to do if you are passing by anyway.  You can then decide for yourself whether Myrtle Beach is for you.



One of the reasons why I’m asking. I have always wanted to visit Savannah so two days there and three plus on the beach was what we were looking at. I have never thought of Charleston as a destination spot. 

My biggest fear is my will be 15 and 9 year old boys with not a lot to do besides beach. They can handle about three days of it, but will need a little more. We are deciding here pretty soon what to do during that time. Any activities in Myrtle Beach or Charleston that you know of would be much appreciated.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 21, 2018)

Myrtle Beach is a more traditional beach resort destination - lots of high rise condos and hotels along the ocean, heavily commercialized, miniature golf places everywhere, chain restaurants galore, amusement parks, music entertainment venues, everything from families vacationing to teens and young adults looking for a party. Lots of strip commercial development, etc. Hilton Head, by contrast, is  more low-rise development than high rise. Nothing over about 5 or 6 stories. LOTS of trees and lush landscaping with very strong signage and zoning standards. Very little "strip commercial" development. Bike paths everywhere, as bike rentals are one of the most popular island activities. Many restaurants, but most are locally owned or locally owned chains. Very few national chains. Lots of gated communities with, generally a more low-key upscale feel than the more mass-market Myrtle Beach. Family oriented and retirees. Not a party destination. Each gives you a different type of coastal experience. You have to decide which experience you prefer.


----------



## GT75 (Aug 21, 2018)

I think that @JIMinNC has done an excellent job of summarizing the experiences/differences between Myrtle Beach and HHI.   It really depends on which experience best meets your needs.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 21, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> Myrtle Beach is a more traditional beach resort destination - lots of high rise condos and hotels along the ocean, heavily commercialized, miniature golf places everywhere, chain restaurants galore, amusement parks, music entertainment venues, everything from families vacationing to teens and young adults looking for a party. Lots of strip commercial development, etc. Hilton Head, by contrast, is more more low-rise development than high rise. Nothing over about 5 or 6 stories. LOTS of trees and lush landscaping with very strong signage and zoning standards. Very little "strip commercial" development. Bike paths everywhere, as bike rentals are one of the most popular island activities. Many restaurants, but most are locally owned or locally owned chains. Very few national chains. Lots of gated communities with, generally a more low-key upscale feel than the more mass-market Myrtle Beach. Family oriented and retirees. Not a party destination. Each gives you a different type of coastal experience. You have to decide which experience you prefer.



This is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 21, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I think that @JIMinNC has done an excellent job of summarizing the experiences/differences between Myrtle Beach and HHI.   It really depends on which experience best meets your needs.



I would agree he has captured the overall differences quite well...especially the mini-golf courses everywhere in Myrtle Beach (lol).  That was our initial observation, too, the first time we visited.

The only comment I would add would be to say that Jim has left the impression with me that there would seem to be ONLY national chain restaurants in strip malls in Myrtle Beach.  We rarely patronize national chain restaurants, except occasionally for convenience.  Of course they do exist in large quantities, as they do in virtually every North American town or city of more than a few thousand residents.  We prefer locally owned or local chain restaurants of which there are also many, whether in Myrtle Beach itself, North Myrtle Beach or in nearby places like Murrell's Inlet or Georgetown.

I certainly never intended to imply the two locations were similar. That is why we like both; because they are different.  Just as we enjoy visits to Chicago or NYC, as well as time spent in the Muskokas or the Adirondacks.  The intention of my previous reply was simply to let dayooper know that there were lots of activities in Myrtle Beach for his two boys, besides golf and the beaches, since that seemed to be his concern.


----------



## weems637 (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm headed to Ocean Oak this weekend.  Made my reservation at nine months, got a Premier Ocean Front, no problem.


----------



## mcsteve (Aug 23, 2018)

I spent a week at Ocean Oaks in June and had to make our reservation 9 months out and then walk it across the week to get what we wanted.  I must say it was definitely worth it as the beach access and amenities are top notch.  dayooper, this was a perfect location for us to day trip into Savannah and enjoy the history and freshly made pralines. The river cruise was a great way to enjoy the waterfront.


----------



## Bxian (Aug 31, 2018)

Here at Ocean Oak now.  New building will start housing vacationers in February per front desk.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Sep 1, 2018)

Bxian said:


> Here at Ocean Oak now.  New building will start housing vacationers in February per front desk.



That's the news I was hoping to hear!  It should mean we have little or no construction noise when we are there in early March. Thanks for the update.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 2, 2018)

Bxian said:


> Here at Ocean Oak now.  New building will start housing vacationers in February per front desk.


It will be interesting to see what the pool area will be like after they open the new building and double the size of the resort.  We were there in July and it was almost impossible to get a pool chair -- I can't imagine what it will be like with twice the number of people at the resort! 

Kurt


----------



## GT75 (Sep 2, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> It will be interesting to see what the pool area will be like after they open the new building and double the size of the resort.  We were there in July and it was almost impossible to get a pool chair -- I can't imagine what it will be like with twice the number of people at the resort!
> 
> Kurt



I am wondering the exact same thing.   I will be able to answer this question June of next year.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Sep 3, 2018)

We go in March.  Part of the Phase 2 construction is supposed to be the addition of an adult pool between the clubhouse and building 2.  That will help, but whether it will be ready when we go waits to be seen.  I went onto the HGVC website to see if inventory had suddenly changed in March 2019, but it is still showing as virtually no availability.  So who knows if that February target date is even real.  Time will tell!


----------



## rog2867 (Sep 3, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> It will be interesting to see what the pool area will be like after they open the new building and double the size of the resort.  We were there in July and it was almost impossible to get a pool chair -- I can't imagine what it will be like with twice the number of people at the resort!
> 
> Kurt


we were just there, last week in august, the place was empty, great week to go.  The whole are pretty much deserted as the kids there are back to school.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 3, 2018)

CanuckTravlr said:


> We go in March.  Part of the Phase 2 construction is supposed to be the addition of an adult pool between the clubhouse and building 2.  That will help, but whether it will be ready when we go waits to be seen.  I went onto the HGVC website to see if inventory had suddenly changed in March 2019, but it is still showing as virtually no availability.  So who knows if that February target date is even real.  Time will tell!


That's good to know there will be another pool as they will definitely need it.  I'm guessing that they will not load the additional inventory until they have a firm opening date, otherwise it could be a mess if they ran into construction delays, as you could imagine.

Kurt


----------



## GT75 (Sep 4, 2018)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Part of the Phase 2 construction is supposed to be the addition of an adult pool between the clubhouse and building 2.





 
I found this on HGVC video files.   @CanuckTravlr is correct.     I don't know when the additional pool will be completed.    We will actually be at Ocean Oaks next month and then again June 2019.    I will see what I can find out w/o going to an "owners update".


----------



## rog2867 (Sep 4, 2018)

GT75 said:


> View attachment 8113
> I found this on HGVC video files.   @CanuckTravlr is correct.     I don't know when the additional pool will be completed.    We will actually be at Ocean Oaks next month and then again June 2019.    I will see what I can find out w/o going to an "owners update".


I was there last week.  There is no hole even dug for the pool but it is marked and it is an adult only quiet pool


----------



## smsjzs (Sep 10, 2019)

What  kind of view  does the guest room atOcean Oaks have?   Hard to tell from any pictures or floor plan that I have seen.  The MBR and living room appear to open out on to the balcony of the villa.I am assuming the guest bed room just has a small window that faces the common hallway of the floor, but could not tell.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## GT75 (Sep 10, 2019)

Most second bedrooms at Ocean Oak will not have any windows (exceptions are the end units of the OF {1x07} and end units on Phase II, {2x10}.   I am not positive about Phase II but it appears that way when it was being built.


----------



## pharmacistking (Sep 10, 2019)

GT75 said:


> Most second bedrooms at Ocean Oak will not have any windows (exceptions are the end units of the OF {1x07} and end units on Phase II, {2x10}.   I am not positive about Phase II but it appears that way when it was being built.


We stayed in Phase 2 this spring. There is no window in the smaller bedroom. Beautiful property. Phase 2 has Ocean view in lots of units


----------



## GT75 (Sep 10, 2019)

pharmacistking said:


> We stayed in Phase 2 this spring. There is no window in the smaller bedroom. Beautiful property. Phase 2 has Ocean view in lots of units



I was referring to the end units in Phase II (room 2x10).   Those look like they have a window in the second bedroom similar to Phase I (room 1x07).


----------



## GTLINZ (Sep 13, 2019)

GT75 said:


> View attachment 8113
> I found this on HGVC video files.



We were there last June and Phase 2 was completed. The picture of that pool IS the 2nd pool.  Phase 2 is an L shaped building with part parallel to the ocean then 90 degrees and facing the first building. The end then faces the end of the neighbor complex facing you in the picture.  The L part of phase 2 appears to be on property originally belonging to the complex seen to the right of the pool in the picture.  It appears to (along with the original building footprint close to another building) be a clever use of space to get all the buildings to fit.  That 2nd pool was much quieter although not as scenic.

At checkin I asked the HGVC rep about the footprint and she said that the other building/complex I referred to has reciprocal rights to at least one pool and is included in garbage pickup. That seemed to confirm my suspicions that they likely acquired some land from the neighbor complex.


----------

